# Sipalki Jumeog Bi Kwan: WHIPS



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 25, 2015)

I want to show a whip's video


----------



## Buka (Sep 26, 2015)

Welcome to Martial Talk, brother.

I've always loved the sound of a whip. They hurt, too.


----------



## Aurinegro04 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thank you very much.Yes the hurt really


----------



## Russian Whips (Aug 15, 2016)

I would also like th share one if you don't mind ))


----------

